# The 2016 Get In Shape For Riding Thread



## Raven13 (Apr 12, 2013)

I started two days ago with this program called the 30 Day Rider Fitness Challenge. It is designed to specifically work the same muscles you use when riding for balance and your seat. Going decently so far, but I'm only on day three. But I'm with you!

30DRFC

There is the exercise program, a Facebook page support group, and bonus riding "lessons". Its all free.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Gonna sign up!


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

I signed up for the 30 day challenge. I'm very overweight and nothing seems to motivate me to do better except the possibility of enjoying my horse more. I hope the challenge isn't TOO hard, I need to start off easy.


----------



## Raven13 (Apr 12, 2013)

tinaev said:


> I signed up for the 30 day challenge. I'm very overweight and nothing seems to motivate me to do better except the possibility of enjoying my horse more. I hope the challenge isn't TOO hard, I need to start off easy.


Its not too hard so far, squats, lunges etc and long walks mostly for the first week. That's all I know though because you get sent the next weeks plan at the beginning of each week and I'm only on week one. Presumably they do this so you don't get overwhelmed looking ahead at all the exercises.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Honestly....you do not need to do any of this working out if you just give up the grains and sugar. This method takes away your cravings, adds a LOT of energy, takes away the pains, so that you actually FEEL like doing MORE.

If you have any questions about this, feel free to ask.


----------



## Raven13 (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm hoping working out and making myself feel better in that aspect will make me have a better diet as well to keep my "new body". I admittedly have a very big sweet tooth :icon_rolleyes:

I'm not big by any means, just no where near as fit as I used to be. A few years ago I was never over 120lbs, now I'm nearing 140lbs and I'd like to nip that in the bud before it gets out of control. I am getting older and I'm told once you hit a certain age your poor eating habits catch up with you, which I am seeing.

Of course, when I was thinner I was also riding consistently, taking my dog for long walks daily, running track, frequently taking easily 20+ mile long bike rides and living at home with my mother's fine cooking of balanced meals. Now since I've moved out, I go to work and eat the junk food and sugary snacks clients bring us. Then come home sit on the couch and woof down some Hamburger Helper.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Raven13 said:


> I started two days ago with this program called the 30 Day Rider Fitness Challenge. It is designed to specifically work the same muscles you use when riding for balance and your seat. Going decently so far, but I'm only on day three. But I'm with you!
> 
> 30DRFC
> 
> There is the exercise program, a Facebook page support group, and bonus riding "lessons". Its all free.


Totally checking this out! 

Ok, so I'm 45 and weigh about 125-130 lbs (probably the latter after the holidays - sorry, I don't have a scale). That should really be around 115 lbs because I'm 5 ft tall and small-boned. But more importantly, I want to be more fit than I am now so I can enjoy riding more and not feel like an idiot because posting is killing me. Also, I only ride sporadically because Harley (avatar) was bought for my daughter, but until we build our own barn next summer, we can't afford horse # 2 for me. So poor Harley has to go from my fit, supple and agile 10 yr old to this lump of clay. I need to be able to balance better, to build muscle in my core and strengthen my knees. 

I signed up for the 30 day challenge and look forward to getting fitter! Will post updates.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

greentree said:


> Honestly....you do not need to do any of this working out if you just give up the grains and sugar. This method takes away your cravings, adds a LOT of energy, takes away the pains, so that you actually FEEL like doing MORE.
> 
> If you have any questions about this, feel free to ask.


Giving up grains and sugar does not magically give you muscles! I wish! But feeling like doing more is a great things, of course.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Avna said:


> Giving up grains and sugar does not magically give you muscles! But feeling like doing more is a great things, of course.


Weight training is good....but if you are inflamed and FORCING yourself to get out of the chair, you ARE going to give up. PLUS, if you are insulin resistant, you are going to be sore constantly, because your body cannot get the glycogen out of your muscles. 

If we never address the source of the problem, the problem remains, and the work is just a constant struggle.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Honestly, being active and outside is probably the best thing I can do for myself - and I'm betting that applies to a lot of people. I love my time with Harley, at the barn, watching my daughter ride, even. But boy am I sore at the end of the day. Still, when I get home and my 12 yr old son says "hey mom, let's go snowshoeing!" I ignore all the aches and pains and get up and do it knowing I will feel better afterwards. 

Eating well is important, but I think it's possible to be healthy while still eating moderate amounts of grains and sugar. My son tends to eat too many grains so I find that instead of suggesting to a 12 yr old that he should lay off the carbs, if I fill up his plate with veggies and enough protein to fill him up (that doesn't mean a lot), he's happy and I'm happy. A plate of cut up raw veggies before supper works like a charm! Now that I think about it, I should probably do that myself


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes, and everyone is different! Those of us who are insulin resistant ( which happens LONG before diabetes develops) are MUCH healthier avoiding them all together. 

Since there is such a high percentage of the population developing diabetes, it seems to indicate that MANY more of us are insulin resistant....look around, and see the large bellies and mega muffin tops? Those are DIRECTLY related to grain consumption...


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Well, I lost 20 lbs mostly by just eating out of really small bowl. I also stopped eating when I wasn't hungry. I didn't change what I ate.

But now that I'm more or less the weight I want to be, I notice how scrawny and flabby what's left of me is. Ugh. This is what happens when you are 59 and lose weight.

So tomorrow I am starting that rider fitness program!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

The 30 day rider fitness challenge gets harder as the weeks go on as you go up in circuits. I think I recommended it to a few people on here as it's a good baseline. I also added skipping rope and taking my horse with me on runs as well as the 30 day fitness challenge on top. I already finished it but I keep it as part of my routine.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Also you will get more then just the fitness routine in the emails you get so actually read through and take advantage of the free stuff


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

I've been on different rider fitness programs this past year and it did wonders on my core, riding, weight, waist line, energy and motivation in general. You just have to find an exercise or sport or program that you love and feel results, then you just want more, it's addictive! 

Pilates is great, I've done and redone Piyo, which is a mix of Pilates and Yoga, in a very active-cardio package. I find it fun, so I do it. It's a BeachBody program.

Tinaev: you can modify any challenge to suit your fitness and abiliies. Not go as fast, as low, as long. As long as you challenge yourself and start moving, it's all good. I was recovering from shoulder injuries last year when I started, I couldn't even put my arms up over my head. I modified a lot, but improved rapidly.


----------



## Idrivetrotters (Jan 5, 2013)

While I'm in my healthy weight for my height (138 lbs 5'8") I'm dreadfully out of shape since I haven't ridden since July when heat got too much (yay deep south) and then a move from Louisiana to Florida. My horse gets here end of January but I need to be in better shape to get him in shape so we can get ready for Limited Distance rides. I love yoga and Pilates, so looking forward to kick starting my fitness regime. I need a challenge and goals so this looks right up my ally.


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

signed up for the 30 day challenge. I'll start tomorrow.
M


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I love reading these threads ! They let you know you're not alone


----------



## Triumvirate (Jan 24, 2015)

Alright, everyone, please listen!

*Muscles are torn in the gym, fed in the kitchen, and built in the bed *

I'm sorry, and I have had to tell sooo many people this, but if you aren't working out, eating a diet CONDUCIVE to building muscle (you WILL NOT build muscle if you don't eat enough or get enough protein. Period. You absolutely will have to track your macros), or getting even a decent amount of sleep (older people actually do need less sleep than younger people, so hooray for that) than you'll try and fail over and over again and always wonder what went wrong. What I just said is the very _basics_ of getting fit and most people never understand that because they buy into all these fads and what the mainstream media pushes but it never _lasts_. 

Instead, go research the the laws of thermodynamics and basic human anatomy and physiology. Or just biology in general. 

1. To build muscle, you first must break down the muscle. This can be accomplished through weight training. Bodyweight exercises are good for incorporating into weight training but will *never* be as good as actual weights and they just won't get you the results you really want.

2. To rebuild that muscle back up into something bigger and stronger, you have to FEED it. Eating useless calories will do nothing for your body. Food is supposed to be fuel (doesn't mean you can't have treats). This also does NOT mean you starve yourself. You absolutely have to eat enought protein to get that muscle back up and the more muscle you have, the MORE you have to eat to even keep that muscle much less build up new muscle. 

3. Please drink lots of water and get enough sleep. I drink about a gallon a day. Also, at night your body tends to slow down and really repair itself. If you aren't getting enough (and sometimes this is unavoidable) then just go ahead and say hello to an array of other health issues. 

Finally, I would not consider 30 days a hallmark of really anything. Count your progress in months, years even. It's not a sprint, it's a marathon. You're always a work in progress. The human body is capable of many wondrous, amazing feats. Good luck to you all!


----------



## Raven13 (Apr 12, 2013)

Triumvirate said:


> Finally, I would not consider 30 days a hallmark of really anything. Count your progress in months, years even. It's not a sprint, it's a marathon. You're always a work in progress. The human body is capable of many wondrous, amazing feats. Good luck to you all!


No, maybe not. I'm probably not going to see drastic results in just 30 days. But you know what its a start, motivation, especially when it is presented in the form of a program that is intended to help my riding which is something I love. I've never been one to exercise via a work out program but lately I find myself not having the motivation for the activities that used to get me active so I'm hoping the challenge will rekindle that flame for me. After just 3 work out sessions I'm feeling better.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Agree with Raven, when I started the program I knew I wouldn't see results in 30 days but it is a good baseline to start off with and considering its paired with riding and in an easy to understand format then it's easier to feel motivated. I am sure most of us realise the important of nutrition as we talk about it so much for our horses !


----------



## LeLeeB (Oct 12, 2013)

Great threat, just joined the 30 day rider fitness challenge! Will start tomorrow. What a difference one day makes!


----------



## LeLeeB (Oct 12, 2013)

Whoops, meant thread!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I was signed up, but got extremely unmotivated. A 30 day challenge is very static. I rather set the clock for 7 minutes a day, and work out in those 7 minutes. 

You get a lot more done, you feel like you will keep over... but there are results.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

greentree said:


> ...look around, and see the large bellies and mega muffin tops? Those are DIRECTLY related to grain consumption...


Humm... Then why is it that most people, for most of history (since the invention of agriculture, anyway) ate mostly grains, but you didn't really see the "epidemic of obesity"* until the last few decades?

*And when you did see obesity, it was mostly among the rich, who could afford to buy a lot of food, eat meat regularly, and have access to expensive out-of-season fruits & vegetables?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

jamesqf said:


> Humm... Then why is it that most people, for most of history (since the invention of agriculture, anyway) ate mostly grains, but you didn't really see the "epidemic of obesity"* until the last few decades?
> 
> *And when you did see obesity, it was mostly among the rich, who could afford to buy a lot of food, eat meat regularly, and have access to expensive out-of-season fruits & vegetables?


Because grains, and really most produce, is produced differently... more chemicals, pH imbalance in the soil, pesticides, different seeds, etc.

And do you not recall people dieing at a younger age in the past? Because I sure do.


----------



## Werecat (Aug 23, 2015)

I found myself gaining a bit since around October. I signed up as well, I need to get my eating and exercise back under control. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I found I gained a lot of weight after I moved out


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Rainaisabelle said:


> Agree with Raven, when I started the program I knew I wouldn't see results in 30 days but it is a good baseline to start off with and considering its paired with riding and in an easy to understand format then it's easier to feel motivated. I am sure most of us realise the important of nutrition as we talk about it so much for our horses !


Exactly! I don't think anyone here thinks they're going to go from flab to fab in 30 days (not that I'm implying there's any flab here! If anything, I think a lot of us are mostly fit, just want to be fitter). And yes, nutrition is important, we all get that too. 

For me, this is the hardest time of year to exercise. It's winter here, the cold is setting in (I'm talking -20s Celcius, sometimes colder) and the snow, oh the snow. Last year we got a total of 18 feet of snow over the winter. Try geting around in that! Today it's snowing for the third time this week. And there's no way I can find time (or the interest) to go to the gym. The weights I lift are in the shape of big hay bales and water buckets. I ride less (daylight is gone by 4:30 so harder to motivate myself to get outside) and just do less. I try to snowshoe about 2-3 days a week which is a very hard exercise if you've never done it. But the 30 day challenge related to riding is something to keep me going and kick-start me to get more active and improve my riding. Because I care enough about my horse to want to make it enjoyable for him too and I don't think he enjoys me bouncing around on his back!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Well, I went and signed up...then it says "see you on Facebook"... I am not ON Facebook....dang it! 

I thought they were sending out emails.....oh well. Hope they don't sell my address.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Whew!! Got the email! Looks like a great program to start. I may miss some stuff on FB...but I can get updates here!!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I am sure that weight training would give me stronger muscles but I don't have any weights, all I have is a living room and a yoga mat. I am trying to start out with what I have.

Of course staying hydrated is essential but drinking too much water is just as bad. 

The reason I didn't want this to be a diet thread is because they always degenerate into passionate contrary opinions. I read a lovely essay by someone who reads the original studies -- for the New York Times by the way. He found that nutrition remains a very shaky science with little solid knowledge, despite all the research and all the advice. As far as I can remember, he summed up the documentable evidence as: cook at home. 

Buy foods without labels (fresh produce, fresh meats, whole grains etc.), and prepare them at home. Which I have done for ... my entire life.

Okay, off to DAY ONE. Happy Epiphany!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

greentree said:


> Well, I went and signed up...then it says "see you on Facebook"... I am not ON Facebook....dang it!
> 
> I thought they were sending out emails.....oh well. Hope they don't sell my address.


They are sending out emails. You don't have to be on FB.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Avna said:


> The reason I didn't want this to be a diet thread is because they always degenerate into passionate contrary opinions. I read a lovely essay by someone who reads the original studies -- for the New York Times by the way. He found that nutrition remains a very shaky science with little solid knowledge, despite all the research and all the advice. As far as I can remember, he summed up the documentable evidence as: cook at home.
> 
> Buy foods without labels (fresh produce, fresh meats, whole grains etc.), and prepare them at home. Which I have done for ... my entire life.


Ain't that the truth!

I never had fun going to the gym, so while gym + protein powder might be the fastest way to build muscle, I don't have any interest in doing that regularly. I just don't see that being part of my life.

The fittest I've ever been was when I was rock climbing regularly (ice climbing in the winter). It was a lot of fun, I could spend hours at the climbing gym or on the rock/ice, my core strength was fantastic, it was social, and I felt great. Funny enough, I stopped climbing when I bought my horse, cause I just didn't have the time for everything .

So my advice would be: find something that you love doing and keep at it. Make it a permanent lifestyle change. Everything you dislike and have to force yourself into doing is probably not going to last.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Greentree - I was wondering how you measure "insulin resistance" before diabetes. Or is that just a theory?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Regula said:


> Greentree - I was wondering how you measure "insulin resistance" before diabetes. Or is that just a theory?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It requires a long blood glucose tolerance test....probably not done much because it would be expensive and rarely be covered by insurance.

WOOT! Got day 1 done! DH is going to do the challenge with me! The exercises are hard for him....but he got all of them done! 

We start back line dancing tomorrow evening, but My Zumba class is off until the 11th.


----------



## Triumvirate (Jan 24, 2015)

It's not that you can't see results after 30 days. It's just that a lot of people expect a totally different body after 30 days and then burn out frustrated because they don't look how the pictures said they would look. Then they go complain about how they can't get fit or lose weight. Also, a lot of people will do a thirty day challenge and just simply not keep up with it after th thirty days are over.

One of the things I urge people to be careful of is this: what worked for you the first thirty days may not work the next thirty days. Your body is an amazing very adaptive machine. You may see motivating results after thirty days but the next thirty, you may see none. Continually up the difficulty and challenge yourself. 

Avna, try the one hundred pushups challenge. I think it's about six weeks but you can start from not being able to do a single push-up to being able to do one hundred. Pushups also train arms, back, chest, shoulders so that will really help with rider fitness too. Also, most people don't drink near enough water in the first place to even get near over drinking. It took several months before I was even able to drink a gallon. You kind of have to ease into it.

Regula, there is no fast way to build muscle. In fact, in one month women can build about maybe one pound of it if they work out regularly and get enough protein. Plus, most people advise against protein powder as primary source of protein. 

I won't talk anymore about diet but I will say that in regards to building muscle, not talking about diet when talking about fitness is like not talking about God when talking about Jesus (as an example). 

I'm not trying to bash anyone in this thread. I just don't want to see people so happy and motivated to see what they're body is capable of and then they burn out for whatever reason. It's very good to ALWAYS have something to motivate you because, as I said before, it's not a sprint, it's a marathon. I'd love to be 70 years old swinging around bales of hay and mounting bareback from the ground.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Regula said:


> Greentree - I was wondering how you measure "insulin resistance" before diabetes. Or is that just a theory?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Regula,I found this....

Medical Tests for Insulin Resistance
There is no simple direct test for insulin resistance on the market, so most health care providers use a combination of tests along with other information about you to determine how insulin resistant you are. Some of the most useful tests are listed below:

Fasting insulin
Fasting blood glucose
Fasting triglycerides (fat in the blood)
HDL (so-called “good cholesterol”)
HsCRP aka highly-sensitive C-reactive protein (a marker of inflammation)
Uric Acid (for more about insulin resistance and uric acid levels, read Is Fructose Bad for You?).
I’ve put together a downloadable PDF of these insulin resistance tests with their target ranges9) so you can see how your numbers compare to healthy values. You may want to take the PDF to your next medical appointment and discuss it with your health care provider. Also included is a new quick and dirty formula you can use to estimate your own insulin resistance by plugging in your fasting blood glucose and your triglyceride results.

Download the PDF


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I can't do push ups. Not just because poor upper body strength but I also have weak wrists. There are quite a few yoga poses I have never been able to do, and I've been an off and on yoga buff since the 1970's, because of my wrists. I just collapse in pain. And now I've got arthritis in them. We all have to work with what we have and where we are. 

I don't have an unrealistic goal about how my body is going to be transformed in 30 days, because all I really want is to lessen my riding issues caused by poor conditioning and lack of strength. I don't really give a hang what I look like, these days.

My goal is for my riding teacher to say, "you're kicking butt today on your posting, what are your doing, exercises at home or something?"


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Signing up, still on vacation in the UK, still in celebration mode, my New Year will start a week Monday, and then I have to get serious, need to be fitter, stronger and lighter would not hurt.

Complex carbs have to go, meat, fish and veggies have to rule


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Raven13 said:


> I started two days ago with this program called the 30 Day Rider Fitness Challenge. It is designed to specifically work the same muscles you use when riding for balance and your seat. Going decently so far, but I'm only on day three. But I'm with you!
> 
> 30DRFC
> 
> There is the exercise program, a Facebook page support group, and bonus riding "lessons". Its all free.


I just joined! I'm excited to try this. I am only going to do the strength/stretching exercises though; I already get my cardio through running 3-5 times a week. I can't wait to GET SOME MUSCLES.


----------



## Triumvirate (Jan 24, 2015)

Avna said:


> I can't do push ups. Not just because poor upper body strength but I also have weak wrists. There are quite a few yoga poses I have never been able to do, and I've been an off and on yoga buff since the 1970's, because of my wrists. I just collapse in pain. And now I've got arthritis in them. We all have to work with what we have and where we are.
> 
> I don't have an unrealistic goal about how my body is going to be transformed in 30 days, because all I really want is to lessen my riding issues caused by poor conditioning and lack of strength. I don't really give a hang what I look like, these days.
> 
> My goal is for my riding teacher to say, "you're kicking butt today on your posting, what are your doing, exercises at home or something?"



I apologize. You didn't mention any physical limitations. I think when it comes down to rider fitness, the best exercises I've encountered came from actual riding, just modify it. My posting increased TREMENDOUSLY when I started posting with no stirrups. My legs hurt for days afterwards. Calf raises, wall sits, or just holding a squat position for as long as you can (try to increase how long you can hold it each time) will train legs, abs, and lower back. That will really help riding, especially posting.

Ride with no strirrups with one arm up in the air or out to the side through all three gaits and while making a few transitions (that will really force your abs to keep you steady). I also gained a lot of core strength from vaulting lessons (not that everyone may have access to that, but if you do, it is sooooo much fun and a *workout*). If your wrists weren't bad, I would recommend riding with wrist weights as that forces your arms, shoulders, and abs to keep your arms up and even. For at home exercises, a resistance band really really keeps things interesting

This may sound weird but the strongest female riders I've ever met were all Dressage riders. My former dressage coach is in her fifties and is one of the strongest women I know and she even has arthritis to work through. She does yogalates regularly. I've heard of one Dressage trainer somewhere who attributes her riding fitness to martial arts. Strangely enough, I've heard martial arts is an amazing supplement to riding from quite a few people. It just comes down to finding something you love and are passionate about.


----------



## Triumvirate (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm going to get in on this thread though. For 2016, my number one fitness goal is to start boxing. It's something I've always wanted to do and I've found a place that offers classes. I've already got gloves, mouthguard, handwraps, etc. I'm really curious to see how it will affect my riding. Maybe it won't hurt as bad when I fall and my face smacks the ground...:think:

If this thread is still going by the time I've progressed through it a bit, I'll post an update about the correlation.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Did the Day 1 exercises except the 3 km. You have to walk 3 km??? This assumes you have a treadmill or somewhere to walk!!! We live in the middle of nowhere on a country road without sidewalks or lights and there's a foot of snow on the ground. Daylight hours are from 8 to 4:30 when I'm working. Not very practical. 

The other exercises were good - I can already tell my abdomen is my weak spot, well, that and my knees, but I knew that. Two back-to-back c-sections left my belly without muscle tone. The crunches and twists will do me good, hard as they were. Some exercises I found easy (plank and two-point for example), but for the abdominal stuff, I had to take breaks. Guess I wasn't as fit as I thought. I can do all the squats I want, but my knees may not be able to take too many. I could hear my right knee cracking the whole time. A couple of years ago I did a squat challenge and got to 100 x day but my knees got so bad I couldn't go up and down stairs anymore. 

So essentially, I will do the stationary exercises (maybe less squats though), but cannot possibly commit to walking several kms a day. Will try to continue snowshoeing half a km 3 x a week.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm 4'11, and about 105, but I'd like to be back down to the 98 I was before I had my daughter. I have to be really careful of the exercises I do for two reasons....

I have diastasis recti after having my kid a year and a half ago...A two finger wide seperation between my right and left
Abdominals. So sit ups, crunches, anything that involves pulling my upper body into my knees is out of the question or I risk a hernia. 

Then I have a messed up tendon in my knee, which means no jogging or walking up and down hills. I can handle squats and lunges as long as I do ten or fifteen, then a couple hours later ten or fifteen more and so on. If I do too much at once, my knee freaks out. 

I've found for me, the best way to get in shape to ride is to eat right and ride A LOT. Lots of holding the two point at the trot, lots of riding my hard to post to gelding, lots of no stirrup work.... For arms...throwing hay bales and carrying around my twenty five lb toddler seems to do pretty good. I don't let my husband do the heavy lifting when it comes to loading and unloading the feed and hay off the trailer, which gives me lots of weight to haul around. 

I eat lots of red meat, lots of veggies... But my weakness is potatoes. I love potatoes. And coffee with lots of sugar. If I could just trade my coffee for water, I'd be in much better shape.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Acadianartist said:


> Did the Day 1 exercises except the 3 km. You have to walk 3 km??? This assumes you have a treadmill or somewhere to walk!!! We live in the middle of nowhere on a country road without sidewalks or lights and there's a foot of snow on the ground. Daylight hours are from 8 to 4:30 when I'm working. Not very practical.
> 
> The other exercises were good - I can already tell my abdomen is my weak spot, well, that and my knees, but I knew that. Two back-to-back c-sections left my belly without muscle tone. The crunches and twists will do me good, hard as they were. Some exercises I found easy (plank and two-point for example), but for the abdominal stuff, I had to take breaks. Guess I wasn't as fit as I thought. I can do all the squats I want, but my knees may not be able to take too many. I could hear my right knee cracking the whole time. A couple of years ago I did a squat challenge and got to 100 x day but my knees got so bad I couldn't go up and down stairs anymore.
> 
> So essentially, I will do the stationary exercises (maybe less squats though), but cannot possibly commit to walking several kms a day. Will try to continue snowshoeing half a km 3 x a week.


Showshoeing is hard! I think any cardio is good. Snowshoeing will give you a lot better workout than walking anyhow.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Day One: plank was the hardest (wrists), but I felt them all. Easy for me to walk 3km, as I walk the dogs very briskly for at least an hour daily, off leash on the logging roads behind my house. 

It is scheduled to rain on Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday, so I am not sure I am going to get in a lot of riding but if I do, I will try to post stirrup-less. It is a goal of mine to be able to (now that I can post WITH stirrups -- we all have to start somewhere).


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I got back into it today after the Christmas break we were moving so I didn't have time. Workout was the easiest and I took my horse for a jog but I realised I have shin splints and it's painful


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

greentree said:


> Honestly....you do not need to do any of this working out if you just give up the grains and sugar. This method takes away your cravings, adds a LOT of energy, takes away the pains, so that you actually FEEL like doing MORE.
> 
> If you have any questions about this, feel free to ask.


I just signed up for the program being discussed, but my problem with sugar is that I have an insatiable thirst for fruit juice ( orange, grape, pineapple ) and I can't imagine going without them. Most sugar....yes. Juices...no.
Thoughts or advice ?


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

bkylem said:


> I just signed up for the program being discussed, but my problem with sugar is that I have an insatiable thirst for fruit juice ( orange, grape, pineapple ) and I can't imagine going without them. Most sugar....yes. Juices...no.
> Thoughts or advice ?


Drink water first, then eat raw fruit. I find that craving fruit juice means that I am some combination of :

1. thirsty (obvious solution here)
2. low blood sugar (when I get shaky from forgetting to eat, I try a handful of nuts and dried fruit, gives me more strength than something sugary)
3. want a sweet taste in my mouth (eat a piece of raw fruit)

You can also carry lightly flavored water with you (squeeze a lemon or orange into it). 

Just what works for me.


----------



## Raven13 (Apr 12, 2013)

Acadianartist said:


> Did the Day 1 exercises except the 3 km. You have to walk 3 km??? This assumes you have a treadmill or somewhere to walk!!! We live in the middle of nowhere on a country road without sidewalks or lights and there's a foot of snow on the ground. Daylight hours are from 8 to 4:30 when I'm working. Not very practical.


I'm with you on the snow and not walking. I haven't done any of the walking so far due to the snow and I'm on day 4. I'm hoping that once I get back to work tomorrow I'm going to have better motivation and my desire to leave the building for a bit while on break is going to over power my desire to stay warm.

Day 3 was my worst day so far, today I seemed to be over my current hump of soreness.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Don't forget to stretch before a workout!

This is great I really wanted people from my agistment to join me in the fitness challenge but no one seemed to interested.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

This looks like fun! I wanna do this. I may or may not have put on five pounds over christmas break... oh well... those cinnamon rolls were totally worth it! I want to focus on hip flexibility and abdominal strength so I have more mobility and stability for dressage. signed up for the 30 day thing. will skip the cardio though- I already have to bike 10 miles to and from the barn every day I want to ride..... gosh I miss my car.... oh the joys of college.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I just did day 1 and my abs are talking. This may not feel good tomorrow!  I did some two-point while riding today but didn't time myself. I did a ton of posting though, so I'm counting it. Also I ran 3 miles on the treadmill. Only 29 days to go!


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

lostastirrup said:


> This looks like fun! I wanna do this. I may or may not have put on five pounds over christmas break... oh well... those cinnamon rolls were totally worth it! I want to focus on hip flexibility and abdominal strength so I have more mobility and stability for dressage. signed up for the 30 day thing. will skip the cardio though- I already have to bike 10 miles to and from the barn every day I want to ride..... gosh I miss my car.... oh the joys of college.


That bike ride is a great warm-up to ride!


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Rainaisabelle said:


> Don't forget to stretch before a workout!
> 
> This is great I really wanted people from my agistment to join me in the fitness challenge but no one seemed to interested.


Don't forget to warm up your muscles a bit before you stretch though! (dynamic/moving stretches, a short walk, jog, jumping jacks, etc.). It's not good to stretch cold muscles.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Avna said:


> Day One: plank was the hardest (wrists), but I felt them all. Easy for me to walk 3km, as I walk the dogs very briskly for at least an hour daily, off leash on the logging roads behind my house.
> 
> It is scheduled to rain on Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday, so I am not sure I am going to get in a lot of riding but if I do, I will try to post stirrup-less. It is a goal of mine to be able to (now that I can post WITH stirrups -- we all have to start somewhere).


You can also do a plank down on your forearms (forearms on the ground, weight on the elbows kind of). In my yoga class our instructor said both ways were beneficial.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

*Post your goals*

I know Im new to this thread,
but I think it would be a great excercise in visualization to post what your goals are for becoming an all buffed up rider! and a tidbit on how you plan to accomplish them

For me:
-I'd like to gain a LOT of flexibility in my legs and hips. I'm gonna add some gymnastic exercises to incorporate into my workout.

-I'd like to strengthen my shoulders because they are not strong- they dont even hold my joints in well -_-. Im gonna do an excercise an occupational therapist reccomended.

-I'd like killer abs so I can half-halt better and stay balanced without slouching. Im gonna do extra ab stuff.

ALRIGHT YOUR TURN


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

greentree said:


> Honestly....you do not need to do any of this working out if you just give up the grains and sugar. This method takes away your cravings, adds a LOT of energy, takes away the pains, so that you actually FEEL like doing MORE.
> 
> If you have any questions about this, feel free to ask.


I believe in this......I was about 40 lbs lighter when I was doing "low carb." It was the only diet I was ever able to stick to and loose weight on.

However, I went off it several years ago and just haven't been able to commit to it again. But I know I need to try, because it was an incredibly easy diet to stick to (at least the first time around) and I like that I wasn't having to control portions, only what kinds of foods I ate. Plus, like you said, after a few days I wasn't even hungry. I was trying to work all my healthy food into my diet. 

So yeah, I think low-carb is highly underestimated. 

I am not good at all this exercise stuff. My idea of exercise is riding, mucking, moving hay.......etc!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Acadianartist said:


> Did the Day 1 exercises except the 3 km. You have to walk 3 km??? This assumes you have a treadmill or somewhere to walk!!! We live in the middle of nowhere on a country road without sidewalks or lights and there's a foot of snow on the ground. Daylight hours are from 8 to 4:30 when I'm working. Not very practical.
> 
> .


In the spirit of finding solutions rather than problems.....you can walk 3k in a very small space :wink: yes I know it is boring, and too much turning, but I'm guessing with a step counter even walking on the spot you could walk 3k. Living next door to the Arctic we have to get creative during the winter!



Jan1975 said:


> You can also do a plank down on your forearms (forearms on the ground, weight on the elbows kind of). In my yoga class our instructor said both ways were beneficial.


I have to do this, my wrist won't hold me since I broke it.


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Maybe this is the jump start I need to get off the 20lbs I've gained in 2 years of marriage... Feel so "not me " with the extra weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Acadian, walk up and down the barn aisle, or around the arena!! Bonus points for deep dirt in the arena.

Trailhorserider, you are so right....I say, why fight?? Cravings, counting calories, always hungry, joint pain, mental fog, sleeplessness,blood sugar issues, the list goes on and on ...when it is so easy and effective to just not eat it.....if my horse kicked the fool out of me every time I went to the barn, and I had to go to the doctor every time it happened, I would give up the horse...LOL!!


----------



## Triumvirate (Jan 24, 2015)

For the 3km walking part at the beginning, instead of doing it all at once, why not split it in half and walk 1.5 km at the beginning and 1.5km at the end of your workout. I mean we do that with our horses when we warm them up and cook them down, right? 

Here's an idea for the person who wanted strong shoulders: grab two empty milk jugs or something similar, fill it with however much water you want or can manage and do shoulder shrugs. Very cheap way to build up shoulder strength that's effective too.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Triumvirate said:


> For the 3km walking part at the beginning, instead of doing it all at once, why not split it in half and walk 1.5 km at the beginning and 1.5km at the end of your workout. I mean we do that with our horses when we warm them up and cook them down, right?


I try not to cook my horse.  Sorry, couldn't resist.

It's not that I can't walk 3 kms, it's that I have nowhere to do it and no time to do it! 

I think some of you are assuming we all ride every day. If I could go the the arena and walk 3 kms every day, I'd be riding instead! I like the idea of a few exercises I can do at night when I can't get to the barn (kids, other responsibilities, etc.). I can't spare an hour a day to do this (assuming one can walk 3 kms in an hour, I don't know, where I live, it's all hills and dirt and did I mention snow? I'm picturing in my mind what 3 km looks like in that and I think it would take a while!). And if I skip riding to get fit for riding because I don't have time to do both, isn't that defeating the purpose???


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Acadianartist said:


> I can't spare an hour a day to do this (assuming one can walk 3 kms in an hour, I don't know, where I live, it's all hills and dirt and did I mention snow?


I don't know - hills and dirt are my favorite places to walk. If there's snow on them, either cross-country ski or snowshoe. And if it's dark, you can always get one of the LED headlamps to light your way.

Can't help you with finding an extra hour, though, but for a few minutes here and there, what you might do is instead of spending time circling parking lots looking for the closest space, take the first space you come to and walk - fast! - to the entrance. And wherever else you need to walk during the day, make a point to walk as fast as you can.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Acadianartist said:


> I try not to cook my horse.  Sorry, couldn't resist.
> 
> It's not that I can't walk 3 kms, it's that I have nowhere to do it and no time to do it!
> 
> I think some of you are assuming we all ride every day. If I could go the the arena and walk 3 kms every day, I'd be riding instead! I like the idea of a few exercises I can do at night when I can't get to the barn (kids, other responsibilities, etc.). I can't spare an hour a day to do this (assuming one can walk 3 kms in an hour, I don't know, where I live, it's all hills and dirt and did I mention snow? I'm picturing in my mind what 3 km looks like in that and I think it would take a while!). And if I skip riding to get fit for riding because I don't have time to do both, isn't that defeating the purpose???


Got any stairs? Jump rope? Hula hoop?

If you have a hula hoop I want video, though.


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

[emoji15] I hula hoop 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

AA...you are underestimating yourself! 3k is only 1.8 miles....and even my DH walks 3 MILES PH....I walk about 3.5 MPH...horses from 3 to 5 MPH.

I can feel my lateral abs today from doing that candle dipper exercise!


----------



## mmcleodk (May 2, 2015)

I found for building up walking/jogging to running was how I usually went about it when wanting to build up cardio after an injury.

Work your way up to walking 3-5km

Start jogging short distances (could only be 50-100m at a time) whenever you catch your wind again run again. Each workout try to jog a little further.

Eventually you will work your way up to jogging the entire time. (at this point you can either increase distance or improve your pace)

Once you are jogging the entire time start doing short sections of running (say 50-100m) and start using your jog as your cooldown.

After a couple weeks of this (shorter if you're young/lean, longer if you're heavier/older) and you should be close to running the whole 5km in a good time. 

I would recommend some stability exercises to go along with this and work on loosening up the hips. I like Defrancos Agile 8 personally ( Warm Up Your Hips With The Agile 8!!!! ) Along with this stability exercises like the plank, iron chair (holding a squat position against a wall) are a good idea.

Beyond that it depends on your goals, if its weight loss i would throw in some weights training (and make sure your diet is on point, I do agree with dropping sugars and simple carbohydrates like white flour etc) and increasing your lean protein intake (chicken breast is a favourite of mine). If you're wanting to put on muscle then I'd keep the distances/times shorter on the runs and focus more on exercises like squat and leg press. John Berardi has some very good advice on nutrition if you're wanting to read up on it. His 7 habits is particularly useful.

If its for a specific goal or event I can get a lot more specific as my field used to be performance coaching for athletes because its going to depend on the rate of energy expenditure and length of the event more than anything else.


----------



## mmcleodk (May 2, 2015)

I found for building up walking/jogging to running was how I usually went about it when wanting to build up cardio after an injury.

Work your way up to walking 3-5km

Start jogging short distances (could only be 50-100m at a time) whenever you catch your wind again run again. Each workout try to jog a little further.

Eventually you will work your way up to jogging the entire time. (at this point you can either increase distance or improve your pace)

Once you are jogging the entire time start doing short sections of running (say 50-100m) and start using your jog as your cooldown.

After a couple weeks of this (shorter if you're young/lean, longer if you're heavier/older) and you should be close to running the whole 5km in a good time. 

I would recommend some stability exercises to go along with this and work on loosening up the hips. I like Defrancos Agile 8 personally ( Warm Up Your Hips With The Agile 8!!!! ) Along with this stability exercises like the plank, iron chair (holding a squat position against a wall) are a good idea.

Beyond that it depends on your goals, if its weight loss i would throw in some weights training (and make sure your diet is on point, I do agree with dropping sugars and simple carbohydrates like white flour etc) and increasing your lean protein intake (chicken breast is a favourite of mine). If you're wanting to put on muscle then I'd keep the distances/times shorter on the runs and focus more on exercises like squat and leg press. John Berardi has some very good advice on nutrition if you're wanting to read up on it. His 7 habits is particularly useful.

If its for a specific goal or event I can get a lot more specific as my field used to be performance coaching for athletes because its going to depend on the rate of energy expenditure and length of the event more than anything else.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Couch to 5k is a really great 6 or 8 week program to transition from walking to running, if you're interested in running! Basically intervals like mmcleodk is referring to, but there is an app to tell you when to walk/run.


----------



## Raven13 (Apr 12, 2013)

I found this too. All I know is that I'd be doing a LOT of jumping jacks and I'm pretty sure my downstairs neighbors would not appreciate it. Looks like a way to keep things fun though.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Mmmm that is crazy, if your name is Jan Doe, it's not so bad, if you are Charlotte Samantha Longbottom you would be cream crackered PDQ


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> Mmmm that is crazy, if your name is Jan Doe, it's not so bad, if you are Charlotte Samantha Longbottom you would be cream crackered PDQ



:rofl:


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

**** thats hilarious


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Jan1975 said:


> Couch to 5k is a really great 6 or 8 week program to transition from walking to running, if you're interested in running! Basically intervals like mmcleodk is referring to, but there is an app to tell you when to walk/run.


AS IF I would listen to my PHONE telling me what to do!!!


Working on Day 3!! My obliques are feeling the burn!


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

greentree said:


> AS IF I would listen to my PHONE telling me what to do!!!
> 
> 
> Working on Day 3!! My obliques are feeling the burn!


LOL! It's really not bad. I led a group of women through the program a couple of summers ago. Of the 45 that started, 20 finished, and I think that's a pretty good # for an 8-week, 3x a week running program. 

I haven't started day 3 yet. :shock:


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Just found out I shin splints... the pain! the horror!


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Rainaisabelle said:


> Just found out I shin splints... the pain! the horror!


Oh no! What were you doing to cause them? Running?


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Jan1975 said:


> Oh no! What were you doing to cause them? Running?


Yeah I was running :/ I take my horse out on my runs around the paddock tracks its very dry at the moment so the grounds really hard. I'll have to get some inserts for my shoes. Very disappointed though I've never had shin splints before.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Rainaisabelle said:


> Yeah I was running :/ I take my horse out on my runs around the paddock tracks its very dry at the moment so the grounds really hard. I'll have to get some inserts for my shoes. Very disappointed though I've never had shin splints before.


Shin splints are usually due to the wrong shoes, bad form, or doing too much too fast. Or a combination of the prior. Or, in some cases, bad form, which could be your case if you're also leading a horse.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

You need some splint boots! Sorry to hear about your shin splints....ouch.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Jan1975 said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I was running :/ I take my horse out on my runs around the paddock tracks its very dry at the moment so the grounds really hard. I'll have to get some inserts for my shoes. Very disappointed though I've never had shin splints before.
> ...


That could be possible, probably need new shoes. I was just speaking to my mother she also has shin splints :/ I don't think it's the horse he keeps up but that could be possible because I am holding the lead rope.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Rainaisabelle said:


> That could be possible, probably need new shoes. I was just speaking to my mother she also has shin splints :/ I don't think it's the horse he keeps up but that could be possible because I am holding the lead rope.


It's a really common new runner ailment. And also an ailment for seasoned runners who have added either speed or distance to their workouts. I haven't had them in a long time, but I struggled with them a lot the first couple years I ran. 

I am wondering if just holding the rope is causing you to run differently. You'd be surprised what minor difference in arm position would do to throw off your body position. 

There are exercises you can do to strengthen muscles & help prevent them, too. Here is one example: 4 Exercises to Prevent Shin Splints | Runner's World


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Jan1975 said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> > That could be possible, probably need new shoes. I was just speaking to my mother she also has shin splints :/ I don't think it's the horse he keeps up but that could be possible because I am holding the lead rope.
> ...


Could be ! I'm not sure I took time off running and exercise after rupturing my kidney but I used to run cross country. I'll have a look at the link might need to just walk for now and build up to jogging.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Day 4 of the Challenge, lesson cancelled because of the storm. 

I woke up with a wrenchy back, sore abs, and a run-in shelter ankle deep in watery mud. The horses were standing outside in the pouring rain, shivering. 

I got my husband to dig a drainage ditch to start the water moving out, fed the horses in the shelter . . . they stopped shivering and started steaming instead; they were warming up. 

Maybe if I ice my back I'll be able to do more crunches? Rather discouraged. 

God in heaven it is so wet.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You could try an Epsom salt bath?


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Avna said:


> Day 4 of the Challenge, lesson cancelled because of the storm.
> 
> I woke up with a wrenchy back, sore abs, and a run-in shelter ankle deep in watery mud. The horses were standing outside in the pouring rain, shivering.
> 
> ...


What a mess! Nothing like rain and cold, yuck. I hope your horses stay dry and your back feels better tomorrow!!


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I just finished day 4. I'm settling into a nice routine of doing my exercises and watching EventionTV videos on You Tube. It makes them a little less painful. I've decided that any of the days that do NOT include side bridges are fine by me.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm bad and registered for it again, but I'm just watching each day go by and thinking "Yeah...no"

Eventually I'll get in the workout mood, but for now just riding is making me sore enough!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I did day 3 on day 4, so I rested a day....oh well. I have not lost motivation! 
I had a sweet lady that I met in the shoe department come out and visit! She loves the horses, and had to sell hers to move across country due to a divorce. 

Hopefully she is a decent rider...she is a little younger than me, slim and looks fit...we could get in some real miles if she can ride!!


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

A question to those who have cut out carbs and sugars: are any of you vegetarian?
I am veg. (for ethical reasons) and was wondering IF I were to give it a try, what protein source would I use? Animal protein or plant protein? Cheese would be pretty high in fat for this endeavor, I assume...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Here is a link to some info. 
https://www.cureality.com/forum/topics.aspx?id=18308
HTH!


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I'm bad and registered for it again, but I'm just watching each day go by and thinking "Yeah...no"
> 
> Eventually I'll get in the workout mood, but for now just riding is making me sore enough!


I know the feeling! I rode for about 30 minutes last night with lots of loping. My legs still feel like jelly and everything between my chin and knees HURTS! My sides even hurt to the touch...I can believe I let myself get so out of shape!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm trying the low carb diet but I don't think I will do well! I am absolutely addicted to Coca Cola !


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

...I'm addicted to bread.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I have IBS so I'm not really supposed to eat certain things anyway but it's so hard lol


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

greentree said:


> Here is a link to some info.
> https://www.cureality.com/forum/topics.aspx?id=18308
> HTH!


I'm not looking for info why vegetarianism is wrong or not good for you. The veg. lifestyle is not up for discussion for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Regula said:


> A question to those who have cut out carbs and sugars: are any of you vegetarian?
> I am veg. (for ethical reasons) and was wondering IF I were to give it a try, what protein source would I use? Animal protein or plant protein? Cheese would be pretty high in fat for this endeavor, I assume...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Protein for Vegetarians - Cooking Light

25 Delicious Vegan Sources of Protein (The Ultimate Guide!) | One Green Planet


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

jenkat86 said:


> I know the feeling! I rode for about 30 minutes last night with lots of loping. My legs still feel like jelly and everything between my chin and knees HURTS! My sides even hurt to the touch...I can believe I let myself get so out of shape!


Right? You and me both. I am only trotting and walking and some lateral stuff in my ride occurs but LOL I can barely stand, let alone walk.

I feel like one of those cowboys with the bowed legs :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I just found this thread!

I've let myself go a bit since my wrist fracture in October, and just getting back into things now! I rode my mare last night for a simple, simple ride (IE lots of walk, a bit of trot, and half a circle of canter each way) since she hasn't been ridden since the show in October. And today, I'm feeling it! She was better than I expected her to be since she is so out of shape!

As for me, I do a lot of yoga/pilates, zumba, and look up HIIT videos on youtube (when I'm not too dang busy to work out). My husband made fun of me one day about the pilates since I was struggling. I told him he could go ahead and try it with me. Needless to say, he realized it was WAY harder than he expected it to be! The two of us are picking back up about pushing each other to actually work out!

I also signed up for the 30 day challenge because why not? I'm also in groups on Facebook called Fit For Dressage and Epona Fitness. Fit For Dressage is mostly check ins to keep you motivated. Epona Fitness will periodically post videos to work out to or challenges. When I started working out I was mid to high 170's. I'm back down to mid 130's and striving to break back into the 120's. But I want something manageable. I don't want to go all crazy and keep unrealistic goals!

But I've gotta get my butt in gear! First show of the year is March 20th!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok, I jumped right in! I kind of forgot about the 30 day challenge when I made my husband work out with me last night :lol: we did 2 yoga videos from our favorite youtube yoga lady (seriously, I love her! she struggles right along with you which makes it SO much more realistic!)

Today I did the first day of the challenge, improvising a bit. It's like 15 degrees outside so not interested in walking outside (plus my kids would want to join and it's too cold to walk that far with them). So I did the walking on my elliptical. And instead of two point I did a wall sit (waiting for Izzie's feet to get done before I actually ride again). Relaxing a bit from that, then my husband and I are doing more pilates (he was all worried seeing me working out that he wouldn't get to do pilates tonight; and if you ever meet my husband you would be amazed he likes it :lol

Today I was already sore.... I can only imagine what tomorrow will bring!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I started back to Zumba this morning. I am starting over on the 30 day challenge. 
Almost 3 hours of dancing today, but no riding, even though it sort of warmed up.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I've fallen off the bandwagon. :/ I'm still running, but I just cannot seem to stick to any other exercise. Maybe I'll start over tomorrow.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm still watching the days go by and saying "Nah"

Hopefully soon I'll get motivation 

But I did lift 40lbs just under a mile (Sky's supplements came, and a bunch of little packages... phew) so there was my arm workout lol..


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I went out for a walk but I'm finding it hard to commit to the challenge.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I'll let you all in on a little secret that worked for me when I lost all of my weight (40lbs of it). I'd set little goals, and treat myself when I met them. I'm not talking snacks or junk food, but rather something I had wanted. Every 10 pounds (once I stayed at that weight; it could fluctuate down but not up) I'd get something. I got my stick in the ground arena letters, riding pants, half chaps, etc that way. It's a tidbit I took from my mother in law who was also working to lose weight.

Not sure if it'll help you all, but it was a suggestion I wanted to make!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

When I belonged to the gym, I had no trouble going in every morning for whatever class they had. It was not the exercise, it was the CLASS. The camaraderie.....even the adorable Irish girl is not providing that, I guess. I will ask tomorrow at Zumba...maybe someone there would be interested in doing it with me!

Otherwise, I will try again. I love her audio podcasts!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Oops, in last nights post it was supposed to say pilates, not yoga! If you like pilates, look up The Balanced Life with Robin Long! We're doing her summer series right now (wishful thinking, right??) I also like Yoga with Adriene. Both struggle right along with you.

I'm the opposite of you greentree! Classes make me anxious and self conscious. So hubby is all I have! It does help he struggles right along in pilates with me!


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Exercising, for me, is a lot easier when I go to a class. I've been trying to find a yoga class nearby for awhile now. I usually have to do it in my garage. If I don't I have a German Shepherd and Black Lab in my face thinking it's playtime. Yoga ends up turning into aerobics.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I put the mat on the floor....here come a cat. Lock the cat in the bedroom, sit down on the mat. Start the DVD, lay down on the mat, see a giant dust bunny behind the stereo. Ignore....look to the other side, and there is something obnoxious under the sofa. Can't ignore THAT! Get up, get the broom, etc., clean up whatever it is...then it is time to go feed or otherwise go to the barn.....


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

We lock the dogs up in the kitchen. The kids however.... Well, they were helping daddy do his ab leg lifts yesterday! He said it was highly unfair he had to have extra weight while working out :lol:


----------



## mmcleodk (May 2, 2015)

Its good for him 

My dog will often practice "doga" with me while I'm doing calisthenics or stretching


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I used to do yoga a lot I found I lost like 3kg ! 


Ran again thought if I didn't run holding the lead rope I might be better.. Mistakkkeeeee


----------



## CityslickerfrFla (Jan 11, 2016)

*pilates, squats, but need cardio!*

I have always loved Pilates (blogilates or pop pilates is free and so fun!) and doing more squats and lunges but seriously need to strengthen inner thighs and legs in general. I throw in 15 -20 minutes of dance cardio when I can or using gaming systems (Zumba game, etc). I wait until kids are in bed but over holidays, got real lazy, ate way too much as usual and paying the price now!:icon_rolleyes: Trick is to find what you love - I hate running so you'll only see me doing that if someone is chasing me or I'm chasing chocolate cake.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Rainaisabelle said:


> I used to do yoga a lot I found I lost like 3kg !
> 
> 
> Ran again thought if I didn't run holding the lead rope I might be better.. Mistakkkeeeee


Oh no, I'm sorry it didn't go better!! Did you try new shoes?


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

I am so lame. I subscribed to this thread on the first day it was posted. I signed up for that exercise challenge that was mentioned on the first page.

I took one look at the first week's exercises and thought to myself, no way I have time to do all of that! 

And so I've done nothing! My jeans don't fit, my shirts don't fit. I'm 60 years old and I refuse to turn into my mother. The only way to do that is get up out of my chair, off of my butt and exercise.
I know this in my head, I just don't do it!

Ok, I'm done whining now.
M


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

weedlady said:


> I am so lame. I subscribed to this thread on the first day it was posted. I signed up for that exercise challenge that was mentioned on the first page.
> 
> I took one look at the first week's exercises and thought to myself, no way I have time to do all of that!
> 
> ...


My husband always tells me that if whining about working out burned calories, I would be a string bean! I wish...


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Weedlady.....I am PM'ing you.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

weedlady said:


> I am so lame. I subscribed to this thread on the first day it was posted. I signed up for that exercise challenge that was mentioned on the first page.
> 
> I took one look at the first week's exercises and thought to myself, no way I have time to do all of that!
> 
> ...


If it makes you feel any better, I stuck w/ that challenge for 4 or 5 days and then fell off the wagon.

I think if you are really going to stick to exercise, unless you are a very dedicated sort of person (I'm not), it has to be something you enjoy. Also, having a buddy REALLY helps.


----------



## mmcleodk (May 2, 2015)

You can stick some stuff out even if you hate it when you're good and stubborn 

That being said if the goal is to just get into shape then you can focus on things you enjoy doing


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm on Day 10 of the challenge today.
I'm sticking only to the work outs, as the walking-running program in impossible due to my work schedule and season. Deep snow and ice, no way I'll walk-run on the roads at night. Maybe I'll try that part when spring comes, daylight and dry roads.

I think that sticking to any exercise program, you must have a strong goal and something you enjoy and look forward to.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm 58. I have 3 degenerated disks in my lumbar, 3 in my cervical, to include one that is herniated. I have COPD. I also have peripheral neuropathy from long term issues with my back. I have arthritis in both shoulders.

All that said, I was 170 lbs (I'm 5'6") and wearing size 12s a year ago before I bought my horse, and gravity had definitely begun to take effect on my butt, thighs... you older women most likely know of which I speak. I hadn't had a horse in about 20 years. A year later, I am under 150, wearing size 8s, my butt is up and firm, and there is almost no jiggle in my thighs. My back hurts less, too!

Confession: I have the absolute worst eating habits. During the week, I only eat once a day, usually a carb heavy dinner because my son has a picky palate and I eat whatever he's willing/capable of eating. I might have a pack of crackers or a candy bar during the day, but very seldom more than that. I drink coffee all day, often to the exclusion of everything else. 

Okay - so what did I do? I didn't change much, except that I ride when I can, and I spend at least 3 hours every weekend raking up horse manure (great work-out for butt, thighs, abs, back and arms) into my cart and hauling it to the compost heap. I build and repair fences, to include walking the fence line at least twice a week to check for shorts/grounds. (electric wire fence). I rake leaves and pine needles, pick up deadwood. Buck hay. Some days I am sore, but most days I actually feel better at the end of the day. During the work week, I find myself looking forward to getting back out into the yard.

I know I should eat better, drink more water and less coffee, but a lifetime of those bad habits is difficult to break. Caring for my animals, however, is something that I have to do, and I am reaping the benefits!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Well, I started the thread but that's about all I started. Apparently I can't take orders from virtual people very well. 

On the other hand, most days, due mainly to starting the 30 day challenge and then quitting, I do get in about 15 minutes of yoga stretches and I throw in as many curl ups and planks (even sort of push-ups) as I can stand. Not big on counting them. 

Before I got my horse in July 2015 I weighed 142 lbs (I'm 5'2"). This morning I weighed 120.8. I don't truly know why this happened -- the only two things I did differently was eat all my meals out of a small cereal bowl (instead of a small mixing bowl!), and eat my main meal in the middle of the day instead of at night, when I am tired and very prone to just aimlessly putting things in my mouth.I went from rather tight size 12 jeans to rather baggy size 8's. 

I feel a lot more like moving, period. Some of my fat rolls have disappeared and others, sadly, have just turned into flaps (because I'm 59, and my skin doesn't magically shrink to fit any more). 

So I do have the goal of firming up, especially my upper arms (push ups!) and my abdomen. It isn't a carved in stone goal because those don't turn out well for me, by and large. But it is an aim. 

One thing that is perfectly clear: I always feel better when I ride. And when I feel better, I take care of myself better, and when I take care of myself better, I have more energy and want to move. Moral: ride more! Not all cycles are vicious.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I have been eating only when hungry and only till I'm full and that is it. I lost 3kg so far while also working out but I had to stop because of the shin splints and needing to get new shoes.


----------



## CinnaDex (Jan 19, 2014)

I know i am kinda late to this party but I'd like to join!!! I started my own fitness plan, lost about 2.5 kg and then had my scales smash haha so I fell out of it a bit (kept up doing 5-10km walks a day, I have very energetic dogs) I signed up and will have a go when I get sent the plan


----------



## mmcleodk (May 2, 2015)

Knocked out a 1km swim and 2 rounds of my kettlebell workout yesterday. Have been doing dragon flags at the end of it and my abs feel like they've melted 

Trimming 3 horses tonight so hopefully my legs won't be too sore!


----------



## CinnaDex (Jan 19, 2014)

Did day 1 of the challenge today and rode for an hour, I don't think my legs and I are friends anymore, worth it in the end tho ! I've been trying to cut back on carbohydrates a little, never realized how many I ate until now :O


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

> Well, I started the thread but that's about all I started. Apparently I can't take orders from virtual people very well


 :rofl:
Avna, I loved your post! Congratulations on your amazing changes since July 2015, I'm impressed. 

I've experienced a similar thing: I started doing work outs January 2015, cut down on processed grains. I'm back to my 20yo healthy weight, feeling stronger and more energetic than ever. Feeling better in the saddle and in life.

I had never done a work out in my life before. Now that I'm seeing and feeling the benefits, it's becoming addictive. I want to move more! Give me a bigger challenge!

I've done the challenge to end of week 3 and stopped. It became more of the same and I didn't feel it helped anymore.

Anyone has done "Couch to 5K"? I hate running and I stink at anything "cardio" so maybe that is just what I need?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah I've abandoned all hope for that 30 day workout thing. Not my bag

However since self care, I am growing stronger and my riding endurance is increasing as we are riding every other day. Still not able to keep him through but he's sure trying with what little muscle he has!

I'm slowly building muscle too, so it's working for now


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I gave up on the 30 day challenge too. There really wasn't much of a challenge in it for me and I felt nothing after doing it. If I'm working out, I want my muscles to tell me I did something.

I slacked off quite a bit and hadn't been really good about making myself do something. Yesterday I hopped on my elliptical and ran 3 miles. My body is telling me I worked out yesterday and it is not happy with me! Tonight I haven't decided what I'm going to do. Probably end up being something short since we're feeding the horses tonight!


----------



## CinnaDex (Jan 19, 2014)

While I've been working hard at mobility and fitness lately, it is nice to be really feeling my riding muscles come back in. I had a bad accident last year, lost a lot of muscle and gained alot of weight after it. I've been slimming back down and muscling back up and I finally feel good enough to push it


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

I just saw this thread. So nice to find I'm not alone in TRYING, anyway.

My story: I'm 66 and about 10 lbs too heavy. I used to walk/jog nearly every morning, about a mile. Not enough. I just eat more than I need. (I'm an easy-keeper.)

Well, we recently had about 3 weeks of steady rain, and Sears was having a good sale in elliptical machines. So we got a NordicTrack elliptical, which just BARELY fits into the space with the feed bins. The cost I put down to "preventative medicine."

*So far I haven't lost any weight, but I can really feel the difference in core strength when I ride.*

I try for 30 minutes, and do a lot of it with my hands/arms in riding position (not holding those moving handles) and I'm usually pretty sweaty at the end. It's more vigorous than the walk/ jogs I was doing!


----------



## CityslickerfrFla (Jan 11, 2016)

Try this to build thigh/butt strength: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_DJ2RyBmIY

If rebuilding muscle, protein, protein, protein! I feel so much better and tone up fast when I eat well, esp lean meat with veggies for dinner, sensible lunch (I do eat carbs, just not a lot), and healthy breakfast (oatmeal in those to-go containers), coffee with almond milk/agave. Take baby steps to adjust diet to go along with your exercise - your body will feel the difference and it's pretty amazing! I cheat on weekends or on occasion- pizza, burgers, fries, desserts but I don't overdo it. 20-30 minutes of cardio about 3-4 sessions each week is good enough for me.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla (Jan 11, 2016)

I caved in and had greasy Chinese last night and a small piece of cake - but then 30 minutes of straight hard cardio. I did have an organic salad though with greasy Chinese.  Today, oatmeal for breakfast - salad with protein for lunch. But if someone puts a dessert or fries in front of me....must. have. willpower. :x

I found stretching out my hips and legs through yoga before lesson/riding really makes for a pleasant, easier riding experience - just gotta make it a habit. We do it for all other sports anyway or we should.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm still doing the 30 day challenge although not entirely the whole thing. I felt it did challenge me a lot and I felt a lot! Mostly I'm still running and now we have a dog it's easier lol


----------



## CinnaDex (Jan 19, 2014)

CityslickerfrFla said:


> I caved in and had greasy Chinese last night and a small piece of cake - but then 30 minutes of straight hard cardio. I did have an organic salad though with greasy Chinese.  Today, oatmeal for breakfast - salad with protein for lunch. But if someone puts a dessert or fries in front of me....must. have. willpower. :x
> 
> I found stretching out my hips and legs through yoga before lesson/riding really makes for a pleasant, easier riding experience - just gotta make it a habit. We do it for all other sports anyway or we should.


Fries are my favourite food in the wold, especially with gravy, I feel your pain! 

I really love yoga, I try to do around 30 minutes in the morning so I'm not stiff all day, otherwise my hip and back will lock up and be unpleasant if I'm not careful. 

No challenge for me today, or walking, just riding and yoga. I bought a new pair of scales this morning, before my accident I was 78 kgs, at my heaviest after I was 96. Today I was 83! Not bad. My focus isn't really on weight, just general fitness, healthy diet and muscle gain for riding, but I do get curious on occasion lol.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

CinnaDex said:


> Fries are my favourite food in the wold, especially with gravy, I feel your pain!
> 
> I really love yoga, I try to do around 30 minutes in the morning so I'm not stiff all day, otherwise my hip and back will lock up and be unpleasant if I'm not careful.
> 
> No challenge for me today, or walking, just riding and yoga. I bought a new pair of scales this morning, before my accident I was 78 kgs, at my heaviest after I was 96. Today I was 83! Not bad. My focus isn't really on weight, just general fitness, healthy diet and muscle gain for riding, but I do get curious on occasion lol.



I couldn't resist KFC chips honestly lol


----------



## CinnaDex (Jan 19, 2014)

Rainaisabelle said:


> I couldn't resist KFC chips honestly lol


They're secretly my one true love in life hehe


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I could kill for some right now ! I am quite hungry. My partner made apricot chicken for dinner, no offense to him but I'm not a fan of it so only had a little bit.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Yesterday I had a GOOD ride on my girl, so that was helpful!

Then came home and did 4.5 miles on my elliptical. 4.25 of it at a good pace. I'm worn out!

Tonight, maybe yoga or pilates? My husband will probably join me for those lol


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

So tonight I did an HIIT workout. I am worn out! I'll be sore tomorrow!


----------



## mmcleodk (May 2, 2015)

did a 40 minute kettlebell workout yesterday, the dragon flags and turkish get ups killed me 

Trimmed the stallion today and he was leaning pretty heavy (his mum had him on a sedative as he's been super difficult with his hinds and really needed to get done) so holding him up was a workout in itself 

Managed to swim 1km after I got to work as well so hoping to have an equally productive day tomorrow!


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

So I have barely stuck to the 30 day challenge...like, at all. Week one was strong...but that was about it. I did do some long trotting for the first time in a long time on MONDAY, and I still feel it 4 days later!!!! That's bad. So that, mixed with the fact that I can hardly button my jeans...it's to the gym I go. 

I don't want to get too off topic here, but does anyone have any good and healthy crock-pot recipes. Maybe 4 hour recipes? Now that I'm boarding I don't usually get home until 8ish and I just don't feel like making a meal. Hubby doesn't seem to mind and he actually likes making dinner, which I'm appreciative of...but he's just not very good at cooking :redface: So I'd like to throw something in before I go and have it ready when I get home.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

jenkat86 said:


> So I have barely stuck to the 30 day challenge...like, at all. Week one was strong...but that was about it. I did do some long trotting for the first time in a long time on MONDAY, and I still feel it 4 days later!!!! That's bad. So that, mixed with the fact that I can hardly button my jeans...it's to the gym I go.
> 
> I don't want to get too off topic here, but does anyone have any good and healthy crock-pot recipes. Maybe 4 hour recipes? Now that I'm boarding I don't usually get home until 8ish and I just don't feel like making a meal. Hubby doesn't seem to mind and he actually likes making dinner, which I'm appreciative of...but he's just not very good at cooking
> 
> ...


Look up slow cooker central they have some really good easy recipes.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla (Jan 11, 2016)

CinnaDex said:


> Fries are my favourite food in the wold, especially with gravy, I feel your pain!
> 
> I really love yoga, I try to do around 30 minutes in the morning so I'm not stiff all day, otherwise my hip and back will lock up and be unpleasant if I'm not careful.
> 
> No challenge for me today, or walking, just riding and yoga. I bought a new pair of scales this morning, before my accident I was 78 kgs, at my heaviest after I was 96. Today I was 83! Not bad. My focus isn't really on weight, just general fitness, healthy diet and muscle gain for riding, but I do get curious on occasion lol.


LOL I can NEVER turn down fries! :loveshower:You nailed it on the head - twice. Doing what you love (yoga for you) and not focusing on weight. If we just focused on our general fitness, healthy eating and muscle gain/toning for riding, and general health we'd be much better off. Not that checking the scale once in a while is a bad thing but weight should never be the main focus. Loving yourself first and doing it to genuinely care for your body, mind and soul- for me, it's also about efforts to living a long life for my family, esp my precious girls, it's what keeps me motivated!! So much I want to experience in life. (Okay, and some for my vanity - I do like my jeans to fit.)


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Bumping this back up!

I skipped like a bad person Thursday and Friday. I was SO sore from my workout Wednesday! Saturday morning I rode my mare (well, fought with my mare) for far longer than I wanted. We ended up doing some sitting trot, which made me regret it Sunday! Came home and ran 5 miles on my elliptical.

Sunday I rode again, but much shorter of a ride! Then I came home and did a high intensity ab workout. All I have to say right now is "ow" I'm so sore!

Today I'll probably do some yoga to do some good stretching while still doing some working out. But ouch lol


----------



## mmcleodk (May 2, 2015)

I was a slacker this weekend too so am going to pay for it the next few days 

Didn't do anything other than walk sat/sun, was in a course monday/tuesday and was too bushed to work out afterwards.

Today I'm going to swim 1km on my lunch break and have an hour long dressage lesson after work today. My back is feeling tight so I'll probably do some stretching/hot tub after my swim today to help limber up.

Have a few horses to do tomorrow so will likely not get to my kettlebell workout until friday  Hoping to get out for a run today or tomorrow some time after work


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

So I um had a blonde moment and registered myself in my old weight division for this ride season... I hadn't weighed myself in months. Possibly a year. 

Short of the story is that I've got 25lbs to lose. Yay me! Lol. I could have changed it but I want to get back down to my wedding weight were I looked and felt the best. 

I left my desk job two weeks ago to go back into the veterinary field. I'm wearing a pedometer and ended a shift at 20k steps! I've also added in Pilates and running along with my conditioning rides. 

Wish me luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Anyone still working on getting in shape for the ride season?

I recently finished a Rider Fitness Challenge involving following your chosen exercise program and eating "clean". I was doing P90 and Tony Horton BB program. I'm still on it, alternating resistance (weights) days and cardio-Abs days. 

I have the crazy idea to start trail running and ordered a pair of running shoes. Never ran in my life and I have grey in my hair. :wink: We're still in snow-ice-mud so I'll be trying the shoes later this month.
Any runner with a word of wisdom to share?


----------



## LadyLark09 (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm part of a group on Facebook

And we do challenges and such, similar to the 30 Day Challenge.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

FB links are disabled on this forum. Can you share the name of your challenge group?

There's another challenge starting tomorrow, but it's too soon for me to commit again. Just trying to keep motivation to move, especially on days I work.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Still happily avoiding....


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I decided that it was poor body image that was causing me to over-exercise, and I needed instead to work on a positive image, lol.


----------



## Triumvirate (Jan 24, 2015)

I personally have lost 15 pounds since December. I had weighed about 127 which I had no problem with and now I weigh about 111-113 depending on the time of day. My recovery time is also INSANE now that I had upped to working out six days a week. However all that fat loss exposes a lot of weaknesses in my figure. My quads, calves, and back look really good. My shoulders and biceps are better than I thought. I'm ok with my chest. But my triceps and hamstrings are super weak though. 

But today I started my bulk. Can't wait to see how much muscle I put on but now I've got a good idea of areas I really need to target. Also, carbs are coming back into my diet along with copious amounts of food I'll have to shovel down just to build a little muscle. Really looking forward to seeing all my lifts go up too. 

Being in shape is so much more than just about weight or what you look like. Most of the guys I know in the weight room feel the same way a lot of people on here with their horses. It's their escape, their place to go when they hurt, and it's a place many feel like saved their lives when they felt they had no where else to go. I know I and many others feel that way with horses. It's amazing how physical things can have such a massive mental and emotional impact on us.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

My triceps have always been weak. Dips just KILL me, no matter how many I do! 

My hamstrings are super. 

We were doing some punches in Zumba on Monday, and I cracked my teacher up.....she said that was her new favorite, and I said it wad mine too, except that I was catching the skin on my arms in my peripheral vision....and I was afraid it was going to hit me in the HEAD!!!

You KNOW you are old when....your arms are threatening to hit you in the face!!


----------



## Triumvirate (Jan 24, 2015)

greentree said:


> You KNOW you are old when....your arms are threatening to hit you in the face!!


...Or your boobs :shock:


----------

